# Feel trapped at home



## xcatloverx (Mar 18, 2017)

So, I will be starting my first year of college in August and I'm dreading it. Not college, but being stuck at home with my parents. To save money, I am going to a community college in my hometown for 2 years. While everyone else around me, including my one (and only) friend goes away to college, I am stuck with my overbearing parents who treat me very immaturely. They are always at home and I almost have no privacy to just relax. They constantly want to know what I'm doing, what's going on in my life, treat me like a child, etc. My dad makes me extremely anxious and I can barely stand to be around him. I'm just not sure what to do for these next couple years until I move on to a university and live on campus. Any advice?


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

I feel the same way you do. I went to a community college as well and I am living at home with my parents too. My mom and dad are very overbearing and always need to know what I am doing. I graduated from community college and still live with my parents and I just don't know what to do. My mom is always hounding me about finding a different job but that is hard because there aren't really any jobs where I live. My mom tells me that she will take the car away and kick me out if I don't find a different job. She wants me to find references from the job I am at now but I am just so anxious about asking people but she doesn't understand. She always has to look at what I am doing on the internet and always has to see if I am applying to different jobs. My mom just yells at me when I don't what she wants. But I am so anxious when I am around her because I never know how she is going to act or what to say. I just wish I actually had a friend to talk to and hang out with. I really don't have any friends.

I kind of know how you feel. I am just trying to deal with my mom and what to do. I wish I could help you out more with advice.


----------



## xcatloverx (Mar 18, 2017)

MusicDays8 said:


> I feel the same way you do. I went to a community college as well and I am living at home with my parents too. My mom and dad are very overbearing and always need to know what I am doing. I graduated from community college and still live with my parents and I just don't know what to do. My mom is always hounding me about finding a different job but that is hard because there aren't really any jobs where I live. My mom tells me that she will take the car away and kick me out if I don't find a different job. She wants me to find references from the job I am at now but I am just so anxious about asking people but she doesn't understand. She always has to look at what I am doing on the internet and always has to see if I am applying to different jobs. My mom just yells at me when I don't what she wants. But I am so anxious when I am around her because I never know how she is going to act or what to say. I just wish I actually had a friend to talk to and hang out with. I really don't have any friends.
> 
> I kind of know how you feel. I am just trying to deal with my mom and what to do. I wish I could help you out more with advice.


That's okay, it's just comforting to know I'm not the only one with this problem. It's such a horrible feeling to be trapped at home. It's like, I want to go out and do something fun to get away from them but at the same time, going anywhere makes me anxious and there's really no where to go. Ugh- it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Who's idea was it to save money? You didn't want to go to a university right away? Maybe try to get involved with stuff so you won't be around them much.


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

xcatloverx said:


> That's okay, it's just comforting to know I'm not the only one with this problem. It's such a horrible feeling to be trapped at home. It's like, I want to go out and do something fun to get away from them but at the same time, going anywhere makes me anxious and there's really no where to go. Ugh- it's a vicious cycle.


It really is comforting to know that I a not the only one either. It would be great to go out and do things but I just get so anxious to go out and the thought of going out gives me anxiety. There really aren't a lot of places to go or things to do so that makes it hard to gout and to things. The feeling really sucks and it is a bad cycle.


----------



## xcatloverx (Mar 18, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Who's idea was it to save money? You didn't want to go to a university right away? Maybe try to get involved with stuff so you won't be around them much.


It was my parents idea, but thinking about it now, I'm glad I won't be living in a dorm for a couple years. That's scary enough in itself. That is probably the best idea, I will try to find a group to be a part of, or maybe work more days.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

xcatloverx said:


> It was my parents idea, but thinking about it now, I'm glad I won't be living in a dorm for a couple years. That's scary enough in itself. That is probably the best idea, I will try to find a group to be a part of, or maybe work more days.


Yeah I was so lucky to have my own room on campus.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if you have a car, just go out whenever you can and hang out with friends. or just go to a library or something. whatever you can think of to get out of the house.


----------

